# D3, gefahr für WoW ?



## Teclador1982 (29. Juni 2008)

Dies ist mehr ne Frage für eingefleischte Diablo fans. Was denkt ihr werdet ihr in Zukunft machen (anhand der Infos die ihr jetzt habt). Ich persönlich werde sowohl WoW als auch Diablo3 spielen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. Juni 2008)

Naja ich wurde gsnzklar nein sagen Diablo 3 scheint kein MMORPG zu werden und deswegen nicht so ein dauerbrener ich finde zwar Diablo 2 sehr nice aber auf dauer langweilig


----------



## evolution154 (29. Juni 2008)

Ja also ich habe begeistert die ersten beiden teile diablo gespielt und werde mir auf jeden fall auch den dritten holen, aber mit wow aufhören... ich denke ich werde es mir erstmal anschaun und dann wahrscheinlich beides nebeneinander spielen. Die Videos sehen ja schon ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Warum wusste ich, dass so ein Thread in aller Schnelle auftauchen wird? 
Sry, aber diese Threads sind sowas von unnötig.
In den Massen, wie man in WoW mit Spielern rechnet, gehen die paar Spieler WoW nicht wirklich ab, vor allem, wenn WotLK rauskommt.


So far...


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Du kannst die beiden Spiele nicht vergleichen weil D3 kein MMO ist. Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Icêl (29. Juni 2008)

Wie meine Vorredner bereits sagten , wird Diablo 3 Maximal 1-2 Jahre anhalten dann wird Wieder WoW gezockt. Weil Blizzard Schafftes Denke ich mal WENIGER sichn  um 2 MMORPG zu kümmern , btw Für Diablo3 Dauernd neue inhalte rauzubringen und Für WoW und dann Schauen Die Sich die Zahlen an, Die Werden Eindeutig Für WOW sprechen, und dann endet es so wie Diablo2 Werde es Zwar antesten Aber Bei WoW bleiben! Auch wenn ich Als ich Aktiv Diablo2 Gepsitl habe Gesagt habe dass ich NIEMALS mit WoW anfangen werden hat es mich doch gepackt.


----------



## Teclador1982 (29. Juni 2008)

vergleichen nicht, aber wer D2 kennt, weiss das man mindestens genausoviel zeit in Diablo verbringen kann wie in WoW und für manche (besonders alte Hasen aus D2) können sich vorstellen das sie für D3 WoW total vernachlässigen werden.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

^^ weiß ich doch. Ich persöhnlich werde D3 wieder bis zur Vergasung spielen. Genau wie die alten teile ^^.


----------



## John (29. Juni 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> vergleichen nicht, aber wer D2 kennt, weiss das man mindestens genausoviel zeit in Diablo verbringen kann wie in WoW und für manche (besonders alte Hasen aus D2) können sich vorstellen das sie für D3 WoW total vernachlässigen werden.


Also mich konnte D2 ähnlich stark fesseln wie Wow...und für mich persönlich ist Wow doch in die Jahre gekommen...alles irgendwo alter Kaffee und die Jagd nach Items macht eigtl. nur noch müde, da kommt mir Diablo3 sehr gelegen, was ich von der Story schon interresanter finde als die gesamte Warcraftwelt.
Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen für D3 meinen Wowkonsum gänzlich einzuschränken... auch wenn beide Spiele nicht gleich sind, so sprechen sie doch sehr häufig die selbe Zielgruppe an. Wen D3 nicht reizt, der soll es eben nicht spielen ich kenne jedoch einige Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis und ich selbst zähle mich auch dazu, die ein sehr starkes Interesse an Diablo 3 verfolgen und für mich sind die Spiele vom Spielspaß gleichauf (nur das ich Wow so langsam leid werde und WoTLK (Gesundheit ^^) mich nicht mehr wirklich reizt, da dort wieder alles von Null anfängt, aber wenig "Neues" ins Spiel kommt).

Was mich wundert, dass hier einige Leute richtig abgehen, wenn man behauptet, dass einige Wowspieler wohl durchaus zu Diablo3 wechseln (und das werden sicher einige sein). Was ist also an diesem Umstand so schlimm, dass man gleich behauptet: " bäh D3 hat keine Chance gegen Wow, etc", dass hat doch auch nie jmd. behauptet und es werden sicher noch genügend Leute weiterhin Wow spielen...also wo verdammt ist das Problem...freut euch doch für die Leute, die jetzt so lange auf den nachfolgetitel von Diablo 2 warten mussten und gut is! Das wird nen klasse Spiel und man kann sicher auch ohne Wow sehr viel Spaß am PC-spielen haben !


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

John schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, dass hier einige Leute richtig abgehen, wenn man behauptet, dass einige Wowspieler wohl durchaus zu Diablo3 wechseln (und das werden sicher einige sein). Was ist also an diesem Umstand so schlimm, dass man gleich behauptet: " bäh D3 hat keine Chance gegen Wow, etc", dass hat doch auch nie jmd. behauptet und es werden sicher noch genügend Leute weiterhin Wow spielen...also wo verdammt ist das Problem...freut euch doch für die Leute, die jetzt so lange auf den nachfolgetitel von Diablo 2 warten mussten und gut is! Das wird nen klasse Spiel und man kann sicher auch ohne Wow sehr viel Spaß am PC-spielen haben !




Das Problem ist nicht, dass WoW eventuell die Spieler abgehen.
Das Problem ist eher, dass die Leute, kaum, da etwas neues, grosses angesagt wird, Angst bekommen, sie könnten irgendwann den fahrenden Zug verpassen, nicht rechtzeitig aufgesprungen oder glatt von ihm überrollt worden zu sein. 
Und dann auch noch solche Threads erstellen. 


So far...


----------



## celion (29. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 ist warscheinlich ein offline Spiel bis aufs battlenet und ein Hack & Slay und kein Rollenspiel

Von daher....


----------



## Gotar (29. Juni 2008)

Denke auch nicht das es für die meisten einen grund gibt von WoW zu Diablo III zu wechseln, dafür sind die spiele viel zu unterschiedlich. (Was man bisher von Diablo III halt so weiß...)


----------



## soefsn (29. Juni 2008)

Da Diablo 3 monatlich vermutlich nichts kosten wird werde ich es neben WOW Spielen. Aber da Diablo vor 2010 sowieso nicht das Licht der öffentlichkeit erblickt sehe ich den ganzen sehr gelassen entgegen.


----------



## FFX (29. Juni 2008)

nun auf sehr vielen servern in wow ist ja jetzt schon tote hose. geisterserver gibt es eine menge und sobald es d3 zum kaufen gibt, wird es auf den wowserver noch sehr viel ruhiger werden, verlasst euch drauf.

d2 konnte die spieler seeehr lange fesseln, wenn d3 dies nur ansatzweise schafft ist es aus mit wow. warhammer ist ja auch noch im anmarsch und wird einige hunderttausend oder vielleicht sogar millionen von wow weglocken. mit WOTLK wird es noch einmal einen aufschwung geben, der aber nie und nimmer die rekorde von burning crusade brechen wird.

ich möchte nicht sagen wow wird sterben, aber es geht nun ziemlich fix abwärts, glaubts mir einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  3jahre ist auch ne lange zeit und mich kotzt es nun schon lange an, hauptsächlich wegen der arena.


----------



## Turican (29. Juni 2008)

Die Antworten sind Käse

D3 ist ein ganz anderes Spiel,das spielt vielleicht 1-2mal durch,dann noch etwas mit Kumpels und Schluß.

WoW is eine echte Welt,ein D3 kann niemals 4 Jahre und länger motivieren


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss noch als es in Ultima Online hiess: D2 ist da, UO ist tot. 2 Monate später waren alle wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (29. Juni 2008)

d3 > wow,
aber bis dahin fliesst noch viel wasser den rhein runter^^


----------



## Zidinjo (29. Juni 2008)

D3 wird mir nicht gefallen ist wie Titan Quest. Warum kommt nicht Warcraft 4. oder Starcraft 2


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juni 2008)

Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Genres. Action RPG vs MMORPG.

Ich habe noch nie Diablo gespielt , also werde ich mir das auf jeden Fall kaufen und schauen wie das so ist.


----------



## me0w (29. Juni 2008)

ich kann mich sehrwohl noch an diablo2 zeiten errinnern ( vorallem da wir erst wieder aus fun angefangen hatn mit dem ladderreset O.o ) und ich muss sagen , wir haben damals genausoviel zeit verbracht als mit WoW, und dafür nitmal geld ausgegebn. klar das WoW bissle mehr strukturierter und sagen wir mal "Zeitvertreibender" ist aber gerade das wird bei Diablo3 wieder zum erfolg ; kein ewig langes gefarme ; kein ewig langes zocken zum erfolg, einfach einloggen loslegen , und wenn man kein bock hat mehr wieder ausloggen.


Meine frage dazu wäre eher: Was passiert mit Diablo2 ?!^^
Bisher hat sich ja jedes Blizzardspiel was multiplayerfähig war dauerhaft gehalten. WoW sowie D3 werden lange gespielt ^^


----------



## Ulukaii22 (29. Juni 2008)

Die Frage steht doch eh noch im Raum: "Wann kommt D3 überhaupt?"

So wie es aussieht dauert das bestimmt noch 2 Jahre!!!
Und dann kann man solche Frage nocheinmal stellen, aber jetzt find ich solche Umfrage irgentwie lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (29. Juni 2008)

Gerade jetzt ist WoW so Langweilig für mich

Komm nicht weiter wegen keiner vernünftigen Gilde, Mage wurde zu tote Generft und wieder nen Twink auf 70 zu zocken ist das allerletzte von daher ganz klar 
Nurnoch D3!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

das is ein anderes GENRE und deshalb nur teilweise weil viele leute einfach nicht an D3 interessiert sind dafür aber an WoW also kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen, die Zeit wirds zeigen


----------



## Taikunsun (29. Juni 2008)

beides gleich kommt drauf an wann es kommt ^^


----------



## Xall13 (29. Juni 2008)

ich werd d3 vielleicht mal anzocken solche games sind aber eigentlich nichts für mich
obwohl die ersten spieleindrücke doch recht unterhaltsam aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt...Diablo 3 hat eine ganz andere Zielgruppe als WoW...es ist viel anspruchsvoller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (29. Juni 2008)

Hier sollten am besten nur Leute etwas dazu sagen, die schonmal das D2 Fieber hatten. Alle anderen sollten lieber sagen:  Ich werde es mir mal anschauen, statt zu sagen: Oh WoW ist viel besser usw...

Diablo ist kein MMORPG im Sinne von WoW, DAoC, SWG,...

Spielt einfach mal das Spiel und dann werden wir sehen, wie lange ihr vorm Rechner sitzten werdet, nur um zu hoffen, daß der nächste mob oder Boss ein Legendary oder sonst ein Item dropt.

Ich hoffe nur, daß sie einfach D2 in aktueller Grafik aber mit dem gleiche Spielprinzip bringen. Ich möchte nicht die ganzen negativen Sachen aus WoW haben(z.B. Ruf).

Und kein Bezahlsystem wie in Hellgate:London. Einfach D2 in aktueller Form und neuer Story, mehr nicht. 

Never change a winning team.


----------



## FFX (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch als es in Ultima Online hiess: D2 ist da, UO ist tot. 2 Monate später waren alle wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bullshit! es gibt jetzt schon tote wow server(endcontent nicht möglich) und es werden immer mehr. diablo 3 wird wow das genick brechen, wenn es denn wirklich ein knaller wird. aber das ist ja nicht schlimm, wow hat dann 4 oder 5 jahre auf dem buckel. 

mit tot meine ich nicht komplett tot, aber die zahl der aktiven wow accounts wird stark nach unten korrigiert werden müssen. blizzard kann das egal sein, die kunden bleiben ja bei ihnen(diablo) und mit dem profit, den sie mit wow gemacht haben reicht das geld für 5 neue world of warcraft entwicklungen(nur als beispiel).

P.S. starcraft sollte man auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Navidgirnuod (29. Juni 2008)

also wenn ich in 2 jahren wenn D2 frühestens erscheint noch wow spiele... dann is aber einiges falsch gelaufen bei allen anderen spieleentwicklern

der vergleich d3 vs wow hinkt ohnehin dermassen... völlig anderes genre das ist wie anno mit Call of duty vergleichen... blödsinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> Dies ist mehr ne Frage für eingefleischte Diablo fans. Was denkt ihr werdet ihr in Zukunft machen (anhand der Infos die ihr jetzt habt). Ich persönlich werde sowohl WoW als auch Diablo3 spielen.


Komische Umfrage... Es spielen nicht alle nur WoW, die dann D3 spielen werden.
Ich werde mir D3 bestimmt holen, obwohl ich die Vorgänger nicht gespielt habe, aber werde HdRO weiter zocken.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Juni 2008)

> Diablo 3 ist warscheinlich ein offline Spiel bis aufs battlenet und ein Hack & Slay und kein Rollenspiel
> Von daher....


Genau so schauts... D3 richtet sich an eine andere Zielgruppe ->Solospieler<- weil es (vom battlenet mal abgesehen) eher was für Freunde der klassischen RPGs ist wo man aktiv an der Geschichte teilnimmt um diese voranzutreiben.
Bei WoW ist es im Prinzip sch***egal ob du nun in Land A oder Land B deine Quests erledigst, die Welt um dich rum bleibt dieselbe und deine Taten haben keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Geschichte.

Sicher wirds viele WoW´ler geben, die sich D3 zulegen, aber für die meisten wird D3 sicher nur eine WoW-Pause einleiten... irgendwann gehen die dann auch zurück. D3 wird vielleicht zeitweilig eine "Konkurenz" für WoW / HdRO / AoC, aber es wird sicher nicht das Ende der MMOs einläuten.


----------



## yezana (29. Juni 2008)

da ich d3 nicht vor 2010 erwarte, nächstes jahr kommt sc 2, glaube nicht das blizz sich selbst konkurenz macht, weiß ich doch nicht ob ich überhaupt in 2 jahren noch wow spiele ...


----------



## Ondorie (29. Juni 2008)

Nein es is keine Gefahr für WoW, da die ganzen kiddys noch dort bleiben ''müssen'' danke, dass das Spiel ab 16 is! Aber ich weiß ja zu gut das es leider Erwachsene gibt die sowas für nen 12 Jährigen kaufen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Ondorie (29. Juni 2008)

hm sorry doppelpost


----------



## Dilrak (29. Juni 2008)

Omg. Wie willst du WoW und D3 vergleichen?


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juni 2008)

So richtig verstehe ich diese Threads nicht? Diablo 3 wird mein dann aktuelles MMOG genauso wenig verdrängen wie StarCraft 2 nichts verdrängen wird. Diablo und StarCraft sind gute Singleplayerspiele,die man aber nach 2 Wochen durch hat. Und so etwas soll ein MMOG ersetzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (29. Juni 2008)

me0w schrieb:


> kein ewig langes zocken zum erfolg, einfach einloggen loslegen , und wenn man kein bock hat mehr wieder ausloggen.


genau meine rede!
gruppen suche geht auch innerhalb von sekunden!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm D3 kommt noch nicht morgen raus.... von daher, wieso diese frage?? vllt. wird wow mit dem neuen Grafik packet zum download extrem geil, und D3 ist kein MMORPG also von daher kein richtiger konkurent..

aber sicher bei mir ist, D3 geht vor WoW da ich noch meinen letzen monat spiele und dann eh aufhöre XD


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt mir die Antwort: 'Ich spiele kein WoW mehr, werde mir Diablo 3 aber mal anschauen.'

Hab jetzt für 2 gevotet.


----------



## jeNoova (29. Juni 2008)

Watn schwachsinn die ganzen Posts hier..

Das sind 2verschiedene Spiele, ausserdem werden die meisten sowas wie diablo sowieso nur nebenebei spielen, weils einfahc kein mmorpg ist wie wow o.Ä



boa wie es nervt ._.


----------



## Sarthek (29. Juni 2008)

also ich werde mir auch zunächst mal D3 anschaffen, es dann testen und evtl mehr als WoW spielen. Und das so ein Spiel nicht länger als 4 Jahre fesseln kann würde ich nicht behaupten denn ich kenne sehr wohl Leute die einer sehr lange Zeit mit Diablo 2 verbracht haben.

mfG


----------



## Decker (29. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> So richtig verstehe ich diese Threads nicht? Diablo 3 wird mein dann aktuelles MMOG genauso wenig verdrängen wie StarCraft 2 nichts verdrängen wird. Diablo und StarCraft sind gute Singleplayerspiele,die man aber nach 2 Wochen durch hat. Und so etwas soll ein MMOG ersetzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rofl D2 und Starcraft sollen Singleplayerspiele sein? Log ins Battlenet ein oder wirf nen Blick in eSport Ligen oder nach Südkorea und stell dich der Realität.

Schon jetzt gibt es auch auf vielen ehemals vollen deutschen Servern Nachwuchsprobleme bei den großen Gilden. WotLK wird nochmal ein paar Spieler zurückholen, definitiv weniger als BC und danach wird es mit WoW zumindest bei uns weiter bergab gehen. Abozahlen sagen sehr wenig aus, wenn in China täglich 10000 neue Spieler dazukommen ist das zwar schön für Blizzard, sagt aber zum Erfolg von WoW in Europa nix aus. Ich prophezeie, dass viele Gilden auf deutschen Servern ihre Struktur nach 6 Monaten WotLK nicht mehr halten können. Es wird viele Gildenauflösungen und Zusammenlegungen geben, wegen Spielermangel oder ehemalige 25er Raidgilden wechseln mit WotLK komplett auf 10er Raids. Gerade im letzten halben Jahr gab es ein sehr starkes Abwandern von WoW Spielern; die die zu WotLK zurück kommen, werden schnell sehen, dass es nicht wirklich was neues gibt und wieder verschwinden. Die jetzige Anzahl an 25er Raids wird imo nicht mehr zu halten sein, da es einfach zu wenig Nachwuchs gibt.

*Kristallkugel off*


----------



## Teclador1982 (29. Juni 2008)

Es ging mir hier wirklich nicht um einen vergleich. Und wer Diablo fürn Singleplayer Spiel hält, ds man 1,2 mal durchspielt, der hat sowieso mal keinen Plan. Damals sind viele von Diablo2 weg um WoW zu spielen. Für mich ist eher von intresse, ob diese Spieler wieder zurück kommen. Alle anderen sind herzlich eingeladen weiter zu flamen. den "llidan Stormrage: Ihr wisst nicht was Euch erwartet!"


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juni 2008)

@Decker und Teclador:

Tut mir leid,dass ich die Sache anders sehe,ich weiß,dass ich damit nicht in euren Nerdkreis gehöre. Natürlich schäme ich mich dafür,dass ich Diablo nur als Singleplayerspiel sehe und nicht 24/7 Pixel farme wie ihr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StobbartSTAR (29. Juni 2008)

WoW ist ein tolles spiel, aber ich werde auf Diablo 3 umsteigen ich werde Langzeit motiviert sein weil ich durch "RL" eh nur abends zeit hab für 2-3 std zocken und nebenbei werde ich StarCraft 2 spieln so hab ich was ausgewogenes und zahle keine mtl. gebühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und muss noch was zu Diablo 2 sagen... wir hatten grad erst den Ladder reset und ich spiele es immer noch mit voller freude und Level mir meine Charaktäre selber ohne mich ziehen zu lassen :-) wenn das mal keine Langzeitmotivation ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil man kann sich immer wieder freuen wenn man es durch geschafft hat und sich seine items durch zahlreichen MF runs zusammen farmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decker (29. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> @Decker und Teclador:
> 
> Tut mir leid,dass ich die Sache anders sehe,ich weiß,dass ich damit nicht in euren Nerdkreis gehöre. Natürlich schäme ich mich dafür,dass ich Diablo nur als Singleplayerspiel sehe und nicht 24/7 Pixel farme wie ihr.
> 
> ...



Du gehörst zum WoW Nerdkreis oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akro123 (29. Juni 2008)

Jo also ich werds mir auf jeden holen aber man muss bedenken dass das kein MMO ist sonder Hack and slay das beudeutet das D3 keine monatsgebühr kostet.
Deswegen werde ich auch WoW weiterspielen.


----------



## yotapong (29. Juni 2008)

Die Umfrage ist bescheuert, wieso soll ich mich da zwischen etwas entscheiden. Ich spiele was mir gerade Spass macht, ganz egal ob WOW, Diablo oder sonstwas, woher soll ich das jetzt schon wissen.

Mal davon abgesehen das man zweifeln darf ob Monster totklicken mit antiker Grafik nochmals so einschlagen wird wie die ersten 2 Teile.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

o.O Diablo ist zwar eigentlich ein Singleplayer Game aber das war es nie wirklich. Diablo2 wurde zum großteil nur übers Battle.net betrieben aber das es eine große Gefahr wird bleibt abzuwarten aber ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## the Dragonfist (29. Juni 2008)

die spiele sind nicht zu vergleichen!

es wird ein gutes spiel aber kein   (beliebiges spiel)-killer  da es sich schlecht mit anderen spielen vergleichen lässt.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2008)

Decker schrieb:


> Rofl D2 und Starcraft sollen Singleplayerspiele sein? Log ins Battlenet ein oder wirf nen Blick in eSport Ligen oder nach Südkorea und stell dich der Realität.
> 
> Schon jetzt gibt es auch auf vielen ehemals vollen deutschen Servern Nachwuchsprobleme bei den großen Gilden. WotLK wird nochmal ein paar Spieler zurückholen, definitiv weniger als BC und danach wird es mit WoW zumindest bei uns weiter bergab gehen. Abozahlen sagen sehr wenig aus, wenn in China täglich 10000 neue Spieler dazukommen ist das zwar schön für Blizzard, sagt aber zum Erfolg von WoW in Europa nix aus. Ich prophezeie, dass viele Gilden auf deutschen Servern ihre Struktur nach 6 Monaten WotLK nicht mehr halten können. Es wird viele Gildenauflösungen und Zusammenlegungen geben, wegen Spielermangel oder ehemalige 25er Raidgilden wechseln mit WotLK komplett auf 10er Raids. Gerade im letzten halben Jahr gab es ein sehr starkes Abwandern von WoW Spielern; die die zu WotLK zurück kommen, werden schnell sehen, dass es nicht wirklich was neues gibt und wieder verschwinden. Die jetzige Anzahl an 25er Raids wird imo nicht mehr zu halten sein, da es einfach zu wenig Nachwuchs gibt.
> 
> *Kristallkugel off*



nicht wirklich. Wie oft lese ich in den Bewerbungsrichtlinien von "großen Gilden", dass sie NUR T6 und Sunwell ausgerüstete nehmen und/oder utopische Raidzeiten von 17.30-Open End 7 Tage die Woche haben...Ich habe früher aktiv geraidet und würde gerne nach der Pause wieder einsteigen jedoch kann ich weder mit dem neuen Equiptmentstand mithalten noch kann ich Raidzeiten, die IN meiner ARBEITSZEIT liegen wahrnehmen!

Wenn der Druck auf die guten und großen Gilden so groß ist, dann sollten sie vielleicht mal ein wenig in den sauren Apfel beißen und mal die Equiptment anforderungen herunterschrauben und/oder ihre Raidzeiten menschlicher machen...

Und - schwupps - könnte es sein, dass sie wieder Leute haben...


----------



## Archiless (29. Juni 2008)

Also, abgesehen davon das diese Umfrage nichts aussagt,

Diablo war immer schon und wird es hoffntlich auch bleiben, ein Spiel was zwar Singel Player tauglich ist aber auf jeden Fall hauptsächlich online gezockt wird. Zwar hauptsächlich mit freunden mehr so wie eine LAN Party und nicht wie WoW das eine komplette Welt simuliert, aber auf jeden Fall darf man D3 nicht als Single Player Spiel hinstellen, das würde ihm nicht gerecht!

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall total auf D3! Und zum Thema Diablo könnte nicht sehr lange fesseln, wer sowas behauptet hat noch nicht ernsthaft Diablo 2 gespielt! Das sind die selben Leute die vor WoW behauptet haben sich niemals mit so einem Spiel anfreundin zu können und die nun 24/7 davor sitzen.

Bisher hat Blizzard noch kein Spiel gemacht welches nicht für sein Genre absolut fantastisch gewesen ist, Starcraft und Warcraft werden heute noch esport mäßig bis zum Abwinken gezockt und das obwohl sie wirklich schon in die Jahre gekommen sind, Und das WoW Bahnbrechend war müssen wir nicht wirklich diskutieren. 
Daher bin ich überzeugt das D3 ein super Game wird. WoW wird das glaub ich nicht wirklich beeinflussen, auch wenn mache wechseln werden.


Archiless


----------



## Chris21 (29. Juni 2008)

Akro123 schrieb:


> Jo also ich werds mir auf jeden holen aber man muss bedenken dass das kein MMO ist sonder Hack and slay das beudeutet das D3 keine monatsgebühr kostet.
> Deswegen werde ich auch WoW weiterspielen.



Hack n slay heißt einfach nur schlagen und erlegen und das heißt nicht das es keine monatlichen gebühren kostet sondern bestimmt einfach nur das gameplay
und wer halt lieber 100 mobs anstatt 3-5 tötet für den ist diablo 3 das richtige.

Habe selbst D2 bis zum erbrechen gespielt um immer besser zu werden.
und das ist wohl der wahre suchtfaktor immer besser zu sein als andere (und/oder)
denn nächsten boss in der nächsten schwierigkeitsstufe zu legen und abwarten was er dropt
hat mir persönlich immer sehr viel spass gemacht

PS: sry für manche miese rechtschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philominator (29. Juni 2008)

Icêl schrieb:


> Wie meine Vorredner bereits sagten , wird Diablo 3 Maximal 1-2 Jahre anhalten dann wird Wieder WoW gezockt. Weil Blizzard Schafftes Denke ich mal WENIGER sichn  um 2 MMORPG zu kümmern , btw Für Diablo3 Dauernd neue inhalte rauzubringen und Für WoW und dann Schauen Die Sich die Zahlen an, Die Werden Eindeutig Für WOW sprechen, und dann endet es so wie Diablo2 Werde es Zwar antesten Aber Bei WoW bleiben! Auch wenn ich Als ich Aktiv Diablo2 Gepsitl habe Gesagt habe dass ich NIEMALS mit WoW anfangen werden hat es mich doch gepackt.



bitte versuch nie wieder die groß und kleinschreibung aus!!!!! ich bin fast verzweifelt an solcher dummheit ^^


----------



## Inquisition (29. Juni 2008)

na so schnell wird diablo nicht rauskommen, wartet da mal lieber noch 2-3 jahre und wer sagt ich spiele nur noch diablo....denke nicht das jemand so einfach wow aufhört, die ganze zeit die man dort investiert hat..einfach so wegwerfen...


----------



## Mojo2 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe nur es kommt ne bessere Loot-Methode als bei D2... Nich so wie damals " Wer am langsamsten klickt ist gefickt" und bekommt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe dass des bissle mehr WoW Schema is bei der Verteilung, wobei des eig zu viel Zeit braucht in Diablo mit würfeln, bei der Anzahl Mobs die man killt. 
Vllt wärs au gut wenns so ähnlich wie in Guild Wars is, dass die Gegenstände einfach reserviert werden (am besten klassenabhängig)




> na so schnell wird diablo nicht rauskommen, wartet da mal lieber noch 2-3 jahre und wer sagt ich spiele nur noch diablo....denke nicht das jemand so einfach wow aufhört, die ganze zeit die man dort investiert hat..einfach so wegwerfen...



Die investierte Zeit einfach weggwerfen.... Man spielt ein Pc-Spiel zum Spaß für den Moment wo mans spielt, und investiert die Zeit dann um für den Moment SPAß zu haben. Ich würds nicht als wegwerfen bezeichnen. Das klingt schon wieder so gequält als müsse man WoW spieln und Zeit investiern um irgendwas zu erreichen was dir eigentlich keinen Spaß macht. Remember: Es sind nur Pixel!!!


----------



## Panador (29. Juni 2008)

Da zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Diablo 3 rauskommt WAR schon lange raussein sollte und ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits kein WoW mehr spielen werde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde dann WAR und Diablo 3 gleichzeitig spielen. Wobei ich schon befürchte, dass ich dann einige Wochen in WAR ausfallen werde... ^^


----------



## the Huntress (29. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele beides, Battle.net ist doch gratis...


----------



## Meister Obolon (29. Juni 2008)

Da Diablo 3 kein MMO ist wird es auch nicht "ewig" motivieren. Falls jemand deswegen mit einem MMO aufhört, kommt er nach spätestens zwei Monaten wieder.

Das geht dann so bis zum ersten D3-Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (29. Juni 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> D3 wird mir nicht gefallen ist wie Titan Quest. Warum kommt nicht Warcraft 4. oder Starcraft 2



mit dem unterschied das d3 diablo ist und titan quest kein diablo ist, sondern nur eine möchtegern kopie 

d3 + wow = $$$ für Blizzard

und titanquest ist doch auch iregndwie zu grunde gegangen weil sich zu viele leute das ausm i-net geladen haben anstatt es zu kaufen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe d3 kommt "bald"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philominator (29. Juni 2008)

au man die leute die d2 bzw d3 für nen single player game halten sich echt dumm O,o 

ich hab langsam eh die schnauze von wow voll, das ganze pvp is so scheiße 

fand ich bei d2 sogar besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor act1 rumganken mit meinem roxxor necro .... 2 milliarden summons um mich rum dann schön knochenspeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe das d3 an d2 ran kommt, nur mit ner besseren grafik und anderen story sonst sollte alles so bleiben finde ich!!! auch das mit den items... seelengebundn -> was fürn schrott eh

und drum würfeln auch!!! pickit FTW xD


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Für die einen ist WoW ein Dauerbrenner für andere Diablo. Ich persöhnlich hab gut 6 Jahre in Diablo II verbracht. WoW kann da nicht mithalten! Tatsache ist das der WoW Alltag mehr ödet als fix mal 300 Zombies zu metzeln!


----------



## Kankru (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habe Diablo nie gespielt, weil ich nicht dachte es würde kein Spaß machen (ich war Ego-Shooter-Veteran) doch als mein Bruder mit WoW aufhören wollte habe ich mal mit seinem Account gespielt (so lange wie Game-Time noch bezahlt war) und habe Gefallen daran gefunden und selbst damit angefangen, deswegen werde ich D3 spielen, ich werde ma wieder auf mein Brüderchen hören und auch mit ihm in D3 die Mobs verkloppen!
MfG


----------



## gandon (29. Juni 2008)

kaum ist diablo 3 angekündigt schreien alle es würde wow ablösen genau das gleiche wie bei hellgate london und mit dem stürzen von wow ists da auch nichts geworden

also be cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gupta (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn D3 meine Erwartungen erfüllt, werde ich wohl meinen Troll Priester in die Ecke stellen und nur ab und zu zum Abstauben heraus holen.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (29. Juni 2008)

ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich spiele mit dem gedanken bei veröffentlichung von D3 meinen WoW Acc. auf eis zu legen. ich weiss das es 2 komplett unterschiedliche spiele sind,allerdings bietet mir Diablo genauso wie World of Warcraft die möglichkeit mit anderen spielern über internet gemeinsam in die schlacht zu ziehen,und das höchstwahrscheinlich wieder kostenfrei. gut,es sind kleinere gruppen und auch schlachtzüge von bis zu 40 mann wird es in diablo nicht geben,aber das ist für mich nicht das entscheidende,denn momentan gehe ich auch bei world of wacraft nicht auf raids. ich spiele lieber in einer kleinen gemütlichen runde und gehe in "normale" instanzen. ausserdem habe ich garnicht so viel zeit jeden 2 oder 3 tag mit auf raids zu kommen.

diablo war das erste spiel wo ich in einer gruppe gespielt habe,und sollte mit WotLK spieleinhaltliches nicht irgendetwas sensationell neues kommen werde ich zu meiner alten "großen liebe" diablo zurückkehren und es einmal aufs neue genießen den höllenfürsten gewaltig...in den arsch zu treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg. das schaf wars


----------



## Das Vio (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke ich kann für alle Gamer sprechen, die um 17 äter als 13~17Jahre waren. Die meilen steine in der Welt der PC Games, waren Wolfe..3D, Do..., Duke N... und Diablo. Für die damalige Zeit war das ein unglaublich Tolles Fantarsy RP der alten schule, Hack & Slash. 
Die Meldung D3 ist so Gigantlisch, eigentlich die beste Meldung seit Jahren
Ich für mein Teil weiss, wieviel Zeit man in ein Diablo stecken kann. Mit wow aufhöhren, mh  glaube nicht, ich werde beide zocken, und freu mich tierisch drauf


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kann für alle Gamer sprechen, die um 17 äter als 13~17Jahre waren. Die meilen steine in der Welt der PC Games, waren Wolfe..3D, Do..., Duke N... und Diablo. Für die damalige Zeit war das ein unglaublich Tolles Fantarsy RP der alten schule, Hack & Slash.
> Die Meldung D3 ist so Gigantlisch, eigentlich die beste Meldung seit Jahren
> Ich für mein Teil weiss, wieviel Zeit man in ein Diablo stecken kann. Mit wow aufhöhren, mh  glaube nicht, ich werde beide zocken, und freu mich tierisch drauf



Richtig, die meisten Leute, die mit Diablo nix anfangen können sind entweder heute maximal 16 jährige und die Leute, die erst durch WoW rausgefunden haben, dass man mit einem internetfähigen PC mehr machen kann als auf der T-Online Startseite zu surfen. Diablo 1 war genial, Diablo 2 war ein Meilenstein im Hack&Slay Bereich. Endlose Versuche ihn zu kopieren sind gescheitert, viele davon kläglich. Hätte ich noch einen aktiven WoW Account würde ich den definitiv für D3 kündigen. Ich habe über 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und im Endeffekt ist WoW auch bloß eine Itemjagd wie Diablo, die aber am Ende anödet, da man gezwungen ist regelmäßig zu raiden und einen Kalender nebenher führen muss. Diablo 2 ist einfach unkompliziert.. oh 30min Zeit, da mach ich schnell 2 Level, 3 baalruns, 4 mephistos...whatever!! Einloggen, Metzeln, Spaß haben. Wenn ich noch an die kleinen privaten Diablo 2 Lans denke... nur dafür haben wir uns damals Netzwerkkarten + Hub gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach 5h haben wir dann gerafft wie man alles konfiguriert und es ging los, durchgezockt von Freitag bis Sonntag, einfach nur geil =D


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (30. Juni 2008)

ich werde mir d3 holen und es spielen, da es ja wohl keine monatlichen gebühren haben wird, denke ich dass ich auch meinen wow acc laufen lassen werde.... aber halt weil ich an beiden spielen spaß habe...

dass einige behaupten, dass man nicht wechselt nur weil es ein andres genre ist, verstehe ich nicht.
ich könnte ja auch für ein autorennspiel mit wow aufhören, weil ich lieber zeit damit verbringen möchte


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nichts anklicken, da ich beide nicht spielen werde. Action-RPGs gefallen mir nicht und WoW wird nach fast drei Jahren doch etwas langweilig.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juni 2008)

Kommt auch darauf an, wann Diablo III rauskommt. 
Im Moment langweile ich mich nach über drei Jahren tierisch in wow. Käme Diablo jetzt raus würd ich sofort mit wow aufhören. 
Später muss man dann halt gucken, was wow zum Diareleaso so zu bieten hat. 

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich dann nach 4,5 Jahren wow die Nase ganz davon voll hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (30. Juni 2008)

Oh man wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese könnte man grad meinen das diese leute versuchen bei nem Thema mitzureden von dem se keine Ahnung haben.
Klar WoW und D3 sind unterschiedliche Spiele aber se verbindet eins: das Internet. Während WOW pur Online ist hat Diablo 3 Singleplayer,Lan und das Battlenet und wer Diablo 1+2 wirklich kennt weiß das das Battlenet die wahre Stärke von den Diabloteilen ist. Ausserdem macht die Itemjagd viel mehr Fun als in WOW weil es keine Sets gibt die mächtiger als der rest der Items sind weil es so viele Teile gibt das man immer mit ner Mischmaschrüssi rumrennt. Ich vermute mal die Diablo 2 server liefen heute immer noch gut bestückt wenn das Battlenet weiterhin ordentlich saubergehalten würde.
Und so en Blödsinn wie Diablo spielt man 1-2mal durch und lässts dann gut sein der spielt auch nur Chars in WOW auf 70 und fertig.
Aber da D3 sowieso noch auf sich warten lässt bleibt solange WoW das momentan wirklich langweilig ist weil man Tag für Tag nur farmen geht weil man keine Lust hat sich 3 Stunden lang mit Taktik durch ne Raidini zu metzlen(was bei Diablo super ist weil man da einfach reinrennt und sich durch die Horden metzelt bis der Boss liegt ohne Taktik und Anweisungen).
Blizzard verliert ja selbst langsam die Lust an WOW das sieht man ja daran das Fähigkeiten so ausgebaut werden das man net mehr sagen kann die und die Klasse bräuchte man jetzt und das zu Woltk net mal mehr en Rendervideo gibt.
WoW ist en Klasse Spiel aber wie schon gesagt wurde es hat nicht mehr den Reiz wie früher.


----------



## Jiro (30. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen ob das Battle.net mit D3 auch wieder eine offene Anlaufstelle für Boter und Cheater wird.

Und wie schon mehrmals gesagt - ein Hack 'n Slay MMO ist nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichbar. Kann zwar sein, dass sich einige allein damit zufrieden geben, aber ich denke für die meisten, wie auch für mich, fehlt da einiges. 
Bei D2 bin ich teilweise in Gruppen rumgerannt, bei denen sich die Unterhaltung auf "hi, lol, ^^, noob und cu" beschränkte. Gut solche Leute hat man in WoW auch, die nichts anderes aus sich rausbringen. Aber bei WoW hatte (ich spiels nicht mehr) man wenigstens genug Community Tools, um mit den Leuten, die man mochte, gemeinsam zu spielen, eine Gilde zu gründen etc. Das ist im Battle.net ohne Vorabsprachen nicht so einfach möglich.

Ich denke, dass D3 bei sehr vielen den Weg auf die Festplatte findet (bei mir sicher). Aber dass es  einen Ersatz für WoW oder ein anderes MMORPG wird, kann ich mir von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Ein Spiel macht nicht automatisch mehr Spaß oder fesselt ein länger als andere Spiele nur weil es ein MMO ist. Das ist absolut falsch. Diablo bringt unendlich viel Spielspaß weil es so viele Klassen gibt und so viele Schwierigkeitsgrade. Je höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist desto bessere Items droppen. Und deswegen wirds auch nie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Sowohl WoW als auch D3 zu spielen, würde sich für mich nicht lohnen, denn ich zahle nicht für WoW, damit ich die ganze Zeit D3 spiele, denn so würde es in dem Falle sein.

Daher: WoW stop und ab zu D3, wenns nur annähernd so gut wird wie D2, dann werde ich wohl wie bei D2 7 Jahre durchgehend damit zubringen (oder mehr, je nachdem wann und ob D4 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

